# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Purchase of greek bouzouki

## dulcillini

I plan to be in Greece in 12 weeks, spending a couple of days in Athens. If I were going to purchase a bouzouki in that area, who are the best builders in terms of producing an authentic Greek instrument. I am not sure I will do this, but I want to do my homework first. Right now the dollar is not that strong so I may defer any purchase. On the other hand, I'll probably not return to Greece any time soon, so I would like any advice any of you have on Greek bouzoukis.

Thanks

----------


## JEStanek

Michael,
You may want to cross post this request in the Classical section. A member there, Victor,(vkioulaphides) travels too and from his native Greece often and has recommended mandolin shops in Athens before. I don't see him posting much outside of that section.

Jamie

----------


## Keith Miller

Michael,
Best place for this question would be the forum at playbouzouki.com very helpful bunch there. Good luck

----------

